# Cutting Board Gifts



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

My first attempt at cutting boards, to be given to friends & relatives. Some came out a bit thin, the left one de-laminated a bit at the end but since it was long, cutting that part off fixed it.

I used 3-4 coats of Mineral Oil and then 2 coats of Howard Butcher Block Conditioner.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent, Doug! Coincidentally, I wandered through a local artisans' store yesterday, and spotted some cutting boards, a bit thicker but not so intricate as yours. 
Those things sell for big bucks; your gift recipients _will_ be pleased!!
_A warning to not put them in the dishwasher probably should be permanently affixed.
_


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Doug very nice, very colorful looks good!


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

These look great, Doug. I make a lot of cheese boards and I like your work. Merry Christmas. Bill Major


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Doug, Those boards look great. I hope to try my hand at cutting boards later in the spring so I have few questions. Are yours face or edge grain? What species of woods did you use? Did you use a planer or hand sand after your glue up?


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words folks. It's a fun thing and hopefully turns into something profitable for me.

Barry, I typically use edge grain, but am going to start using end grain also. Reading forums for cooks & chefs, that seems to be what they prefer as the end grain is a lot easier on the knife edge. Of course that means thorough daily maintenance (cleaning) and frequent oil treatment.

I use various woods, but prefer white oak, hickory, black walnut, birch, cherry, hard maple and poplar. There are others but I try to stay away from exotics as I don't know enough about their food properties yet. More studying needed there.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Excellent choice of wood. Colors look great. Simply amazing!


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Barry, You asked about how I finished the boards and I forgot to say. I run them thru my planer and then sand them with an RO sander. I'm currently working on building a 20" drum sander though to do a faster and more even job of smoothing them. Hopefully have that done in the next month or so.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Doug; we`d love to see pics of the sander build! (Maybe motivate some of us fence sitters...  )


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Doug, Thanks for the info. I've been looking at a Dewalt DW734 planer and hope to buy one soon. I keep looking for a sale. In the meantime i'll have to sand. For wood I plan to use hard maple, cherry and purpleheart. I also have padauk. I'll have to check to see if the padauk is safe to use. Once again thanks and nice work. Keep on posting your projects.


----------



## parman42 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beautiful boards---I use general finishes salad bowl finish on mine.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Barry, I don't think I'd recommend Padauk. It's a very oily wood so it may not take to glue very well for cutting boards, and can cause vomiting if ingested. Probably it wouldn't be an issue, but I'd hate to have a friend or customer get ill from it. Also, if you don't now, you should use a mask when working with it.

Fred, do you use SB straight or do you dilute it?

Y'all have a great holiday!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Doug,Thanks for the heads up. I purchased the Padauk for some jewelry boxes I'm making for my daughters and granddaughters. I thought that I'd use the cut offs for cutting boards (no pun intended, but it's not bad). However, I won't and I'll do some research on any other wood, beyond the maple and cherry that I originally intended to use.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

*Paduka is to be avoided*



Barry747 said:


> Doug, Thanks for the info. I've been looking at a Dewalt DW734 planer and hope to buy one soon. I keep looking for a sale. In the meantime i'll have to sand. For wood I plan to use hard maple, cherry and purpleheart. I also have padauk. I'll have to check to see if the padauk is safe to use. Once again thanks and nice work. Keep on posting your projects.


having used it once to trim a room, I now understand that Paduka is toxic and should be avoided. 

Cheers
Jon


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Barry.

Those cutting boards look great. Nice colors contrast. I wouldn´t use them for that purpose.
Best regards.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look really nice Barry.


----------



## Jeanette M. (Jan 22, 2014)

nice job. I like them.


----------

